# Moving hedgie Korea to USA SLC



## ksmuller (May 31, 2009)

Hi my name is Kathy

Im moving from Seoul Korea to Salt lake city USA and need to move my hedgie on an international airline or pet transporter

Can you reccommend 
a) either an internatonal airline that takes hedgies as cargo hopefully in a climatae controlle part or
b) a reputable proven pet transporter that will take a hedgie

Most airlines wont take them at all especially not in the cabin, maybe theres one that will take him under

Thank all
KAthy


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

The majority of HHC members live in the US or Canada so I think the best most of us could give is some general advice. Hopefully it helps some, though.
There's a website dedicated to pet travel that may be of some help, although I'm not sure how much: http://www.pettravel.com/. It has a list of airlines that will take pets, mainly cats and dogs. Even though it's cat/dog oriented, you might take a look at that list and call around to those airports to find out if they take hedgehogs too.
There is also a website for pet transporters, to help find one near you. http://www.ipata.com. You might check there. They may even be able to help you locate an airport.
I would call around to different airports in your area and find out their pet policies. Hopefully you can find one that will work for you. If not, a pet transporter may definitely be able to help. 
You should also check into what exactly you have to do to get the animal into the States. I've heard there are some very strict requirements.


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

So what ever happend with this?


----------

